
Psychopathy by U.S. State - mikece
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3185182
======
shams93
Given DC's score this is some strong scientific proof that we are indeed run
by psychopaths!

~~~
smt88
Might it also be evidence that psychopathy is not easy to study, ill-defined,
and/or unrelated to one's state of residence?

